

Ask HN: What Hardware/Software Apple use in their own datacenters? - nkb

They do make great hardware&#x2F;software for consumers but do they same HW&#x2F;SW for their own datacenters?
======
threeseed
Pretty much everything runs on Java which each team having a different stack.

Full WebObjects/Project Wonder is used for iTunes Store. Just the web part of
WebObjects used for the Apple Store. JBoss for Apple ID/ADC. Cassandra and
Teradata used extensively. SAP for billing. Hadoop stack for analytics. The
architecture generally is SOA/Microservices. Hardware is typical - nothing
unusual.

The interesting parts are really Siri which uses Mesos and Apple's recent
acquisition of FoundationDB.

